# Origins of T310.16



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Which year?


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

brian john said:


> Which year?


1897!


Nice Ken!


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

How about pulling some 2,000 KCM?? Wow!
I've never ran anything larger than 750, and that was big enough. I can't imagine 2,000.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

"I've never ran anything larger than 750, and that was big enough. I can't imagine 2,000"

750 is my max also and 'that was big enough'. Slept on my side of the bed, that night . . . 

Come to think, slept on my side of the bed the day we made it up, too!

Above 750 it turned into buss duct.

Best Wishes


----------

